# Paterson NJ collection growing by leaps and bounds!!



## epackage (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi all, been a while since I've been here, but I'm still crazy about Paterson N.J. bottles. Sunday I added 17 new stoneware beers, 6 boxes of glass bottles and two new jugs. Here are the beers and just some of the better bottles. I will be taking individual pics of them this week for our NJ Bottle Forum website...


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2019)

A few more of the best ones, the Blood Red cherry beer quart is being cleaned and sent out for a quality lip repair, a good number of these bottles are the "Only Known" examples. Thanks for looking...


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 3, 2019)

Wow!  Great color among the glass bottles!  Paterson must have been the bottling capital of the NE.


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2019)

Harry Pristis said:


> Wow!  Great color among the glass bottles!  Paterson must have been the bottling capital of the NE.


It really is amazing how many bottles were produced for merchants here Harry, and it helps that several liked to have their bottles dated every year, making for a large number of runs of dated hutches, blobs and crown tops...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 3, 2019)

Wow, those are amazing!  There are three different lip finishes in there that I don't think I've ever seen before.  Did those Kinch bottles with the large mouths take an unusual type of closure?  Never seen anything like those before at all.  And there are so many great colours there.  I'm astounded at the variety of bottles Paterson has considering its size, I live in a city ten times bigger and our bottles don't hold a candle to yours!


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 3, 2019)

Great bunch of bottles. The stoneware bottles are fantastic.


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, those are amazing!  There are three different lip finishes in there that I don't think I've ever seen before.  Did those Kinch bottles with the large mouths take an unusual type of closure?  Never seen anything like those before at all.  And there are so many great colours there.  I'm astounded at the variety of bottles Paterson has considering its size, I live in a city ten times bigger and our bottles don't hold a candle to yours!


Yes they are two different variants on the Albertson Internal Stoppers, which were not very successful...

This from sodasandbeers.com


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 3, 2019)

Incredible bottles. Congratulations!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 3, 2019)

Great stuff, Jim!  Are there any other pontils from Paterson other than the Archdeacons?  What's the story on the Bowden?  Must be a rare bird.  Great color on that baby.


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 3, 2019)

So...Much...Color...

Those are all awesome additions!

Your wallet must have spiderwebs in it now...


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2019)

Wow, Alot of nice looking bottles to get all at once. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## epackage (Apr 6, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Great stuff, Jim!  Are there any other pontils from Paterson other than the Archdeacons?  What's the story on the Bowden?  Must be a rare bird.  Great color on that baby.


Only a few pontiled meds, there is an earlier Archdeacon with a rectangular slugplate we have a shard of, dating to 1847 when he first started bottling his own mineral water from his property, before that he let others bottle and sell it. A whole example has never been found of the 1847 variant, just the single shard... The Bowden bottles are all great, he sold Cherry Beer, so the red quart blob was most likely for that.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 7, 2019)

Love those stoneware... great looking


----------



## SMITTY4440 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice early top notch stuff.


----------



## epackage (Jul 31, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Great stuff, Jim!  Are there any other pontils from Paterson other than the Archdeacons?  What's the story on the Bowden?  Must be a rare bird.  Great color on that baby.


Except for some early meds the Archdeacon's are the only known pontiled soda/beer bottles. Bowden was known for his Cherry Beer, and this Only Known example appears to be for that product based on the color, once it's cleaned I'm having the lip repaired...


----------

